# Mounting WaterFowl....few questions



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I would like to have a mallard duck mounted or candian goose but how much would it cost?

And what pose would be cooler sitting,flying, wings set....etc


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Prices among taxidermist really vary. Ducks run from $150 to even 3, 4 hundered dollars...Then if you throw in habitat, that is usually extra. Canada Geese are usually 3 to 6 hundred...depending on the size...But, like I said...It really varies...Remember, you get what you pay for...The way I see it...You probably spent a lot of money getting those birds...Find someone that will make your birds look alive and get it done right! You get what you pay for...The guys that charge more, probably spend more time on your mount and are at a different level.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Pay the extra money get it done right you don't want to shoot that beautiful mallard only to have it look like a cat attacked it when you get it back from the taxidermist. just my opinion though i completly agree with Rick we have a pheasant on our wall it looks just terrible and i meant terrible but there is another pheasant on our tv and when i wake up every morning i want to kill it again it looks so alive.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

my grandpa is pretty good at it ill see to him i maybe can show you some of his work....?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds good...Show em' up!


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Rick I got another question for you regarding birds. If gonna get mounted how long will they last in the freezer. Heard that they will get freezer burnt over time like everything else.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

DC,

Good question...I posted something on that topic yesterday...Click on this link. http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=20817


----------

